# Poljot "titanic" Titanium Chronograph



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Not sure if it's been asked before, but would ANYONE trust this to be waterproof???!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I don't know. I used to have one, but never put it in water to find out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends how waterproof you mean.... Chronos are difficult to make waterproof without srew down pusher crowns...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The watch is 3ATM Water Resistant. It does have screw down pushers.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats all right then







, I would certainly not disbelieve the WR just because its a Poljot, I have found all mine to be great quality..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"Titanic" and "waterproof" in the same sentence?









Are you sure this wasn't a tonge in cheek type question?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I will not swim with a chrono (screw-down crown&pushers or not) even if I have one.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> "Titanic" and "waterproof" in the same sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was waterproof but not floatproof.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

3 atm to me means take it off when doing the washing up. regard it as shower proof (the rain type of shower not the gushing water you wash under).

I wouldn't get it within 5 feet of water if I could help it whomever makes it.

10 atm minimum for peace of mind for a waterproof watch IMHO


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think Hawkys right


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> "Titanic" and "waterproof" in the same sentence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awright, i admit it...!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I feel such a lemon!


----------

